# Chaney Santa Maria Added Some Daytime Photos.



## Tri Tip (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 5, 2011)

Really sweet!! I e-mailed Chaney asking about pricing. We'll see what he says.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 6, 2011)

Whats the weight and ease of handling with that unit? One man show or do you need assistance with the placement over the grill?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm curious about the weight of it also.


----------



## Toby Keil (Feb 6, 2011)

Smokey Lew said:
			
		

> Really sweet!! I e-mailed Chaney asking about pricing. We'll see what he says.



I emailed Lawton as well, I want one for my grill.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 6, 2011)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Whats the weight and ease of handling with that unit? One man show or do you need assistance with the placement over the grill?



not too heavy. Some leather gloves and you'll be fine. It's only about 40 lbs.


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 6, 2011)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> [quote="Smokey Lew":hr7e34n1]Really sweet!! I e-mailed Chaney asking about pricing. We'll see what he says.



I emailed Lawton as well, I want one for my grill.[/quote:hr7e34n1]

You won't be disappointed. It's so fricken fun to cook on. Defiantly for the weekends. It takes 45 min to get your fire just right then your meat will cook for about another 45 to 1.5 hours. I've got some vids where this guy cooks inch and a half rib eyes on one for an hour and half. You have to cook thick cuts over med to med low eat since you’re trying to brown it just right while getting the inside up to temp. I've seen some that cook low for an hour and a half then lower it down to get a good sear. (reverse sear?) I'm usto searing and moving over to indirect to finish. This is a whole new learning experience. For now I'm defiantly sticken to Beef . I cooked a spatchcock chicken on it last night and it took an hour and 15. It was only 52 degrees out and your cooken on an open pit so that may have been a factor. This grill will defiantly cook on warm sunny afternoons a bit better.


----------



## Griff (Feb 6, 2011)

If I had access to decent hardwood to burn, I'd get one of those. It is sooo cool.


----------



## Vermin999 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------

